# Axis a longboards for sale!!



## RondoAllaTurca (Dec 1, 2007)

my friend is selling his axis a longboard pedals for 375. 
they are 2 single pedals. they have only been used for 2 1/2 months. perfect condition.
only one draw back. the sonic hammers aren't with it. he sold them but he has the pearl quad head beaters on them.

message him on myspace if you are interested.

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/266604904


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 2, 2007)

Should probably post it in the gear for sale section then.


----------

